# PTE A material



## paruln (Jun 18, 2014)

Guys,

I appearing for the PTE - A exam in Sep 2015. I am sure many members here would have appeared for tests . It will great help if you guys can share the PTE material and practice test .. 

Thanks alot.

Nikhil


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


----------



## paruln (Jun 18, 2014)

how do I pm you..I don't see the option here

You will get access to Private Messages (PM's) shortly after you have made 5 posts. 

To send a PM, left-click on the person's name in their posts (on the left of their post, at the top), and select "Send a Private Message to..."

cheers
kaju/moderator


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

paruln said:


> how do I pm you..I don't see the option here
> 
> You will get access to Private Messages (PM's) shortly after you have made 5 posts.
> 
> ...


I think you have to do few post to become senior member then PM option will activate for you!


----------



## cathy88 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi. I am a new member as well! Do you mind to send the materials to me too?


----------



## cathy88 (Jul 29, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.



sorry, being new, I have no idea on how to send you private message! Really wish to have your materials for the exam!!

see a few posts back, in this thread...

kaju/moderator


----------



## paruln (Jun 18, 2014)

thanks sanjeeva and kaivalya for pormpt responses ... I need to do 5 post .....Does repy like this one counted as post ... ?


----------



## paruln (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Kaivalya .....I am just able to pm you my email..


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

paruln said:


> Hi Kaivalya .....I am just able to pm you my email..


got..

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps (Hope)
XX/09/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## noorulla (Aug 18, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.



could you please share material to me as well


----------



## brunoelias (Aug 24, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


Could you please send the material to my personal e-mail too? 

My e-mail is: 

[B]<SNIP>[/B]

Thanks for sharing

*

Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

brunoelias said:


> Could you please send the material to my personal e-mail too?
> 
> My e-mail is:
> 
> ...


send your email id through private message


----------



## DenReinn (Aug 18, 2015)

hi kaivalya,im sending you private message.
hope you ll considet it too.thank you so much


----------



## devabe2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi kaivalya, I am also appearing for the PTE - A exam in Sep 2015. Please can you share the PTE material and practice test. I am trying to send you private message.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


Hi, Big favor. Please send me the material too.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

*New user blues*

Does it consider each reply as a post? :confused2:


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Does it consider each reply as a post? :confused2:


Post # 3


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Post # 3


Post #4 just to reach the 5th post


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Post #4 just to reach the 5th post


Feels so dumb to post #5 just to send in a PM


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

The tests are super comprehensive! really a great help by kaivalya


----------



## sanyal96 (Mar 12, 2014)

ok..


----------



## sanyal96 (Mar 12, 2014)

:fingerscrossedk


----------



## bbk89 (Oct 2, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


[ . it ll be great help thx for your good work


----------



## shahanaz khan (Aug 25, 2015)

plse send me the pte materials
my mail id is [B]<SNIP>[/B]

*Please don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## shahanaz khan (Aug 25, 2015)

my mail id is [B]<SNIP>[/B]
*

Read the previous post please.*
*DO NOT use your email address in public posts.*

*kaju/moderator*


----------



## trungphan (Oct 21, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


hi,
my email: *<SNIP>*
can you send to me?
thanks a lot
*
Please don't post personal information, including email addresses - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## trungphan (Oct 21, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


Hi kaivalya,
I have test next month.
Can you send the material for me?
Thanks a lot


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

trungphan said:


> Hi kaivalya,
> I have test next month.
> Can you send the material for me?
> Thanks a lot


why haven't you sent me your email id by private message yet?

*trungphan will have access to the Personal Message system after making 5 posts.
As long as they remember that increasing their post count by making nonsense posts is not acceptable 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sruthi (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Kaivalya,

Appreciate your good work. I need material for PTE-A too.

Sruthi


----------



## Sruthi (Oct 7, 2015)

My 5th post. Hope i can PM u now..


----------



## Sruthi (Oct 7, 2015)

I am still not able to send PM in spite of having 6 posts.. 
'


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Sruthi said:


> I am still not able to send PM in spite of having 6 posts..
> '


*The system takes anything up to an hour to update your profile - be patient and try again.

Making nonsense posts to raise your post count is not the way to make friends, especially with moderators. 

Rule 16: Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile. After posting 5 good messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted.

kaju/moderator*


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Sruthi said:


> Hi Kaivalya,
> 
> Appreciate your good work. I need material for PTE-A too.
> 
> Sruthi


send me your email id by private message. then only i will able to share you the materials.


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

paruln said:


> Guys,
> 
> I appearing for the PTE - A exam in Sep 2015. I am sure many members here would have appeared for tests . It will great help if you guys can share the PTE material and practice test ..
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## gaja2710 (Jul 14, 2015)

hi
my mail id *<SNIP>*
can you send PTE-A materials to my gmail account.
Thanks
Regards
Gajendran


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

gaja2710 said:


> hi
> my mail id *<SNIP>*
> can you send PTE-A materials to my gmail account.
> Thanks
> ...


sent. pls check


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

See Rule 4 - don't post personal information unless you would like an infraction awarded to you - and remember that 3 infractions will mean a ban from the forum.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

kaivalya said:


> send me your email id by private message. then only i will able to share you the materials.


Hi Kaivalva,

I have tried to send private message to you, but you choose not to receive PM then I could not. Could you please open it again or send me a PM your email, I will reply then you can share me PTE materials. I will appear for PTE next month, 

Highly appreciate your help,


----------



## Dan_Dan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello guys!

I think I don't have all necessary posts, but, is it possible to send me the link by PM, please? I can send my email address by PM to.

Congratulations for the amazing work!

Hope I can help the forum in the future too, as you guys. 

Thank you!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Dan_Dan said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I think I don't have all necessary posts, but, is it possible to send me the link by PM, please? I can send my email address by PM to.
> 
> ...


Please note that you won't have access to the Private Message system until after you have made 5 good posts (that is, not nonsense posts just to raise your post count).
An hour or so after that (takes a little time for the system to update itself) you'll have access to the PM system.

Thanks.


----------



## gaja2710 (Jul 14, 2015)

noted kaju


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*PTE materials*

Could anyone please share the material at the earliest. If this has been uploaded in the google docs then nothing can be better that that...


----------



## irfannaeem (Dec 16, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> got..
> 
> ___________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> ...


hi, I am also new, I can not send you pm. please help me.


----------



## irfannaeem (Dec 16, 2015)

amigos said:


> Hi Kaivalva,
> 
> I have tried to send private message to you, but you choose not to receive PM then I could not. Could you please open it again or send me a PM your email, I will reply then you can share me PTE materials. I will appear for PTE next month,
> 
> Highly appreciate your help,


hi,

I can not also send you pm. can you help me,.

thanks
Irfan.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

irfannaeem said:


> hi,
> 
> I can not also send you pm. can you help me,.
> 
> ...


irfannaeem

I have just sent you a Private Message - please look at the TOP RIGHT of the Expat Forum screen and you should see a link advising you that you have received a message from me.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

need some study material for PTE-A. Experts please help..


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

There are lot of peoples offering help in this forum..great!


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anyone who is preparing for PTE-A for this month.. we can share common experience and plan the test for better results.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers


----------



## meemurali (Jan 23, 2016)

HI Team, I am new to this forum and looking for PTE A material. please help.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys, 

PM me your email ID if anyone wants PTE material as free of cost. I have uploaded all the PTE materials (7 set of questions and answers) to my google drive.

Enjoy reading and all the best!


Regards,


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Kaivalya could u pls update me once u get ur invite. I can expect once u receive invite.


----------



## meemurali (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks laxminarasimhan, i am waiting for the time to get enabled to send PM. once its open i will send you the PM. Ty.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

meemurali said:


> Thanks laxminarasimhan, i am waiting for the time to get enabled to send PM. once its open i will send you the PM. Ty.


Hi Meemurali,

Anytime, you're welcome!


Regards,


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi 

I am looking for PTE practice material and i am a newbie and wont be able to PM to any of you. 

Please help, if you can PM me your email address, i will gladly respond

Thanks


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.



Hey man thanks for your help, can you please share the link because i am on the same boat, i can't PM you


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> PM me your email ID if anyone wants PTE material as free of cost. I have uploaded all the PTE materials (7 set of questions and answers) to my google drive.
> 
> ...


Hi LakshmiNarasimhan_S,
PMed you. Let me know if you received my message. I don't see the message in my Sent Items.


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> PM me your email ID if anyone wants PTE material as free of cost. I have uploaded all the PTE materials (7 set of questions and answers) to my google drive.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have PM u my email id, kindly forward the material.
Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Punekar


----------



## Govindhan (Dec 14, 2013)

need pte materials


----------



## Govindhan (Dec 14, 2013)

looking for a PTE material


----------



## Govindhan (Dec 14, 2013)

#61 (permalink) Add to Govindhan's Reputation Report Post 
Unread Today, 01:32 AM
Govindhan Govindhan is online now
New Member

Join Date: Dec 2013
Location: Bangalore
Posts: 2
Rep Power: 0
Govindhan is on a distinguished road
2 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
looking for a PTE material


----------



## Jaskaran_bal (Nov 25, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


Please forward me the material also.

Thanks,
Jaskaran


----------



## Jaskaran_bal (Nov 25, 2015)

If you have any material to practice PTE, please do forward to me also.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys,

PM me your email id's if you need PTE material free of cost.


Regards,


----------



## Jaskaran_bal (Nov 25, 2015)

Need to have 5 post to send private messages..


----------



## MoghanaJ (Jan 19, 2016)

*PTE software*



kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.



Hi,

Could you please share the software with me? I can not sent private msg to you?


----------



## navleenashaah (Jul 12, 2016)

kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


Can you mail me to?


----------



## awais_666 (Nov 18, 2012)

hi can you send materials to me also


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

please share me material


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

please share the material to <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*



kaivalya said:


> pm me your mail addresses. I will give you the PTE-A practice test. You install the software and enjoy the live tests.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends : i am looking for online websites / any trainers who can evaluate my writing skills - SST, essay, SWT, please advise


----------



## eightynine89 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi kaivalya, I am also appearing for the PTE - A exam . Please can you share the PTE material and practice test.


----------

